# think right now?sai audio series?



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

want to order the one on conquring social anxiety, has anyone had any sucesss, I also am interested in social anxietyinstitute audio seriies. PLEASE any experiences, good, bad , any other resouces, to be used a at home. also any books , Ive been looking into "dying of embarrasment".
Any comments on that?

Any Info would be great!

thanks


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

thinkrightnow is the be all and end all of social anxiety treatments. it is the answer to our prayers. it cures SA at the root and it cures it permantly.

ive been using the sa cd since the start of this year and ive successfully overcame one chunk of sa. i break sa down into chunks - saftey behaviours, self coniousness, beleifs and social skills and i work on one chunk at a time.
well since ive been using trn ive overcame the self conciousness chunk so just 3 more chunks to go for me


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

julie cooper said:


> thinkrightnow is the be all and end all of social anxiety treatments. it is the answer to our prayers. it cures SA at the root and it cures it permantly.
> 
> ive been using the sa cd since the start of this year and ive successfully overcame one chunk of sa. i break sa down into chunks - saftey behaviours, self coniousness, beleifs and social skills and i work on one chunk at a time.
> well since ive been using trn ive overcame the self conciousness chunk so just 3 more chunks to go for me


Does this Think Right now series really work? Just by listening to the cds? If I could get over the self-consciousness I think I would be totally over my SAD. I know they use the Lozanov method for learning languages. I read though that it works best with people who are more open to suggestion and can be hypnotized easier. It's not that expensive though, I'm really tempted to give it a try.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

sprinter said:


> julie cooper said:
> 
> 
> > thinkrightnow is the be all and end all of social anxiety treatments. it is the answer to our prayers. it cures SA at the root and it cures it permantly.
> ...


its brilliant and it works , plain and simple.

the root casue of your sa is your unconcious negative beleifs. thinkrightnow changes those beleifs. it really does work.

if you listen everyday plus you commit yourself to taking dailly action to overcome your sa step by step then it works. its like an exercise plan. you can lift all the weights in the world but nothing will happen if your diet is still crap.

facing your fears amnd taking action is like exercising and listening to thinkrightnow is like filling your body with the most nutritious foods in order to transform your body. transformation happens ont he inside first - your thoughts and thinkrightnow is the perfect way to achieve this inner transformatioon


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

^I'm going to have to give it a try. I agree that the root cause of my SAD is unconscious negative beliefs acquired in childhood. So far I haven't been able to reach/change these unconscious negative beliefs to the extent necessary to totally eliminate the automatic SA response in the higher anxiety social situations.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmm interesting, i might look into this myself. What about the possibility that eliminating self-consciousness might make you act senile and thus you might make an *** of yourself repeatedly without knowing it? I know that's gotta be something most of us here have wondered about.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

A couple months ago I would agree with you, but really this thought only supports our social anxiety, it does not really gives us a better social performance. Being calm in social situations makes you look better and you enjoy it far more.

You can be self-conscious in social situations, without being in a defensive-anxious state if you have the right beliefs, focusing for example on the positive and not on the negatives of your behavior.


----------



## sitadeo (Jun 11, 2011)

How do I go about purchasing the SAI CDs?


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

julie cooper said:


> thinkrightnow is the be all and end all of social anxiety treatments. it is the answer to our prayers. it cures SA at the root and it cures it permantly.
> 
> ive been using the sa cd since the start of this year and ive successfully overcame one chunk of sa. i break sa down into chunks - saftey behaviours, self coniousness, beleifs and social skills and i work on one chunk at a time.
> well since ive been using trn ive overcame the self conciousness chunk so just 3 more chunks to go for me


Hi, been awhile! So did think right now help conquer ur anxiety? I do believe that I am capable of beating it, but I have addictions that I run to, was in a treatment Centre and got involved with a girl there. I just wonder if my mind overthinks so much that I can't learn anymore! And I'm so shy I bottle everything, it's painful!:um Any suggestions? Thanks Julie cooper


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

> content removed - neo


1. You shouldn't say that's the only way to get over it. Any sources about those brain changes too?

2. Not every avenue of treatment has to be backed up by Dr. Richards for it to be considered viable.

3. Whether a Dr. had the disorder himself or not is mostly irrelevant.

4. I worry you have an agenda here.


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

> content removed - neo


mike brescia the creator of thinkrightnow has studied the people with sa and how they beliefs are and compared them with socil confident people. I own nearly all his programs and the affirmation are really precise not just general like "i feel confident in social situations".
I think you can trust his products, but it gets really boring and repetitive after a while and so it stops working so good (thats the case for me)

Its like you are running everyday and after some weeks it also gets boring and you dont feel so excited anymore about running.

As you allready have overcome sa, which cds do you think will benefit one with sa the most?
There are real self esteem, freedom from depression, conquering SA, supreme confidence, dissolving panic and anxiety, anger management, unstoppable motivation, .... they are all related to overcoming sa.

For me its hard to choose the right one. I have many issues like motivation, depression, confidence... i lack all these skills which are crucial in overcoming sa. I just stick to the general one Real Self Esteem as it affects every area of life. But the anger management would also be a good choice as i dont let my anger out and so get depressed and avoid people even more. Iam kind of subborn but i dont care lol. Any suggestions?
Im glad you here on this forum


----------



## Social Anxiety Institute (May 15, 2013)

Justin posted the previous comment on this thread. I am Matt posting here.

I feel very hesitant to say which program is best for overcoming social anxiety. As I am associated with the Social Anxiety Clinic, my opinion would be taken as biased, of course. Also, I have not used the other series mentioned here.

Long before I came to Phoenix I searched for books, tapes, anything to help me find a way to deal with social anxiety. Of course at the time I didn't know what social anxiety was. I was always in the bookstore looking for something that would resonate with me, some mention of the anxiety I felt and not just the depression, some mention of physiological symptoms related to social anxiety that went beyond just the description of the problem and discussed a treatment plan. Perhaps like some of you, I was also too nervous to purchase the books or even stand in the self-help aisle very long.

But, I did try a lot of books - workbooks and other books such as Feeling Good, New Mood Therapy. Then I would always come across articles in whatever newspaper or magazine that might hint at anxiety disorders or confidence, etc, and I would do the exercises they told me to do. Later I went to some therapists. I didn't know how to describe what I was going through, I was embarrassed to describe it fully. The therapists didn't really understand what I was trying to say. In their defense, I think it must be hard to help a person who doesn't know how to verbalize the problem, but I always felt too that they didn't have a clue where to begin with me. I think therapists these days are better able to perhaps notice social anxiety, but that doesn't mean they know how to help you with it.

I later read these books on shyness and embarrassment. My opinion and only my experience was that these resources didn't help me. Again, this is just my experience. I can say that I've met a lot of people in the groups who had the same experience, but I want to make it clear that I speak only for myself here. If those resources help you, then by all means that is great. I never got anything out of keeping journals, written exercises, reading any book, or doing any affirmation exercises. I think now that the point isn't that those things aren't perhaps part of the puzzle, it's just that things have to be done in the right way or order for one to believe it and build upon small improvements. I think those things "assume" a lot. They assume that a person can switch from a complete way of thinking to another by skipping a lot of steps. 

When I found the website for the institute here, it was the first time I read anything that so exactly and directly connected with me and my "problem". My whole life really. There was no doubt in my mind, so I was fairly confident about the therapy series. It took me a while to make the decision, but I finally started the series. So after a lot of books/workbooks/anecdotal advice, the only other treatment program I have done has been SAI's. There seem to be some great comments on this other series here and I have not used it to give a credible opinion.

When I did do the series, I did it very consistently for 8 months before I came to group therapy in Phoenix. I started the series hoping that I'd find an escape route - like the series would get me to a point where I could make it in this world but still secretly avoid ever going in for help. But, in doing the series, I came to a point where I actually wanted to come in for help. I did feel the changes happening in my way of thinking and reacting to situations. The group therapy then gave me a boost of confidence, kind of putting the behavioral and the cognitive together. I was feeling a lot better having done the tape series, but it's not like I was out there doing behavioral exercises until the group.

For me, the series that I used, SAI's, always felt natural and right. I think the key is doing it everyday, consistently. I do agree with a previous comment that therapy can get boring. This is why a lot of us start and stop. We reach plateaus, we feel better and we kind of let off the gas pedal for a while, and then we come back later to work on it again. I originally did my therapy and was around the groups in different capacities for about a year and a half. During that time I really stuck with it and changed up the therapy multiple times, adapting what was important to me to make it less stale. I also got motivation from friends in the group. It was good to have close friends to continue to talk about the issues and to motivate each other to stay active.

My opinion again: I see different people doing the therapy, different personalities. It's often stated here in the group not to go into seeing anxiety problems as 1,000 different things - procrastination, perfectionism, confidence, eye contact, etc, etc. It's a very natural tendency to count all these things, and there are enough books on each and every problem that you could be reading them for the rest of your life. Here, the message is to take care of the anxiety globally, and the effects of the therapy bleed over to everything. Just as when anxiety starts to take control of your life, it bleeds into many other problems - when you do the therapy, the same idea applies. So I see some people who naturally want to slice up all the problems and treat them individually. Some people can seem to more easily accept the "global" idea. This helped me. I don't think I would ever overcome anxiety by reading one book on job interviews, and another on making conversation, and another on confidence, etc. These are all kind of symptoms, in my opinion and experience. As I did the therapy, these other things naturally became more rational too. So that now, sure, if I want to focus on those areas for my personal growth, maybe a book would help me on public speaking or procrastination and I could actually get something from it. Before, never. With the anxiety not answered first, no chance to improve on that "symptom". But still, the strongest foundation for me is still the cognitive therapy. Even when I'm facing a challenge now, say it's procrastinating on something (whatever example), I go back to the same therapy to get myself rational and move forward.

So this has been my experience. I only used the SAI series and it worked for me. I think whatever works for you is fine, but that you'll have to be consistent with it. Relearning is all about that. One thing is for sure - if someone buys a program and never uses it, it won't be effective!


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Social Anxiety Institute said:


> Justin posted the previous comment on this thread. I am Matt posting here.
> 
> I feel very hesitant to say which program is best for overcoming social anxiety. As I am associated with the Social Anxiety Clinic, my opinion would be taken as biased, of course. Also, I have not used the other series mentioned here.
> 
> ...


are the recordings towards everyone in the world with sa? because social stuff isn't everywhere the same

and does it involve religion, spiritu.. etc?


----------



## Social Anxiety Institute (May 15, 2013)

The recordings are for anyone with social anxiety, not country or culture specific, and not religious or spiritual. People from all over the world have ordered and used the series. I will refrain from talking about the therapy series as much as possible. The rules of this forum seem to indicate that if we discuss our products, it is spamming and will be deleted. I hope by answering your questions that this is not spamming, but I am not exactly sure.

I hope that helps answer your question.

-Matt


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

just pulling this old thread out to share my experiences with thinkrightnow.

I used it since 2008 daily and it was a big part of my life until now. Its really effective but in my experience it will not cure you like they say on the website. All these years i thought i just have to push the play button and thats it and i will overcome my depression and avoidant personality. But it doesnt work that way, after some time it gets really boring and repetetive and its a pain to listen to it on a daily basis.
However it works if you listen everyday and put in some ACTION. Like facing your fears, exercising etc. Your mind wants to be stimulated differently - just staying home all day and listening to this cds is not very stimulating and exciting, but if you change your listening pattern, if you listen for example in the park or outside with eyes closed it is a whole new experience. Or at a different time of day... Or if you listen after facing your fears as a reward it might just work a lot better. 

you must also believe in this and put in some effort to listen. But then ive found it works miracles to pushing me to keep going and go to social events etc. 

thinkrightnow became a problem for me since 2012, since then im addivted to it and use it like a drug, without listening to it i cant go through social interactions. In 2012 i decided to listen to a different thinkrightnow program everyday just to keep it fresh.
The cds work absolutely brilliant for me the first time i listened to them, too good to be true actually. And since then i had tried to stick to one program which was mostly Real Self Esteem but i always fall back to want to listen to the other CDs(i almost got all of them) ..
i feel now that they are doing me more harm than good and thats not the purpose of these cds. 
They can just turn me into a happy to be alive person for one day. Thats dangerous cause ive never felt that way before in my life and now i tasted it and im desperate to get these good days back.

all i want to say is: it requires work to overcome SA, just listening to the cds will not make you happy like other happy and confident people. But i believe if you put in some effort and mix thinkrightnow with exposure/meditation and other things like exercising you can really make progress.

But i dont think that thinkrightnow is the cure for deep rooted problems like depression and avoidant personality disorder, or other personality disorders. The problems lies much deeper - in your childhood or even past lives(if you believe in it, but i think we choose our life for a reason because we should learn something... thats also was thinkrightnow isnt doing. If my purpose of this life is to learn something than thinkrightnow cant be the cure, because it just overlapps your negative beliefs with new ones - but that cant be the challenge, come on just listening to a cd)

I hope ive made sense here, it felt good to vent that out.
Peace


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

guitarguy said:


> want to order the one on conquring social anxiety, has anyone had any sucesss, I also am interested in social anxietyinstitute audio seriies. PLEASE any experiences, good, bad , any other resouces, to be used a at home. also any books , Ive been looking into "dying of embarrasment".
> Any comments on that?
> 
> Any Info would be great!
> ...


It definitely works.

Ever since I was 19 years old my life has been about one thing and one thing only - TRYING TO FIND A SOLUTION TO MY PROBLEMS.

I've literally tried everything. I seen countless phsyochologists, phychiatrists, counsellors, hypnotherapists, cognitive behavioural therapists. I've got a book case full of self help books at home. I've got a whole cd rack full of self help cds.

I've spend a small fortune and through trial and error I've realized what works and what doesn't. And Thinkrightnow is without doubt the best self help product I have come across. And it works ! 
What I found with thinkrightnow was that cds such as ''unstoppable motivation'' worked miraculously where as ''conquering social anxiety'' took a bit longer to produce results. This was understandable in my case because I had been suffering from severe social anxiety for over 14 years therefore it wasn't going to change overnight.

You can't expect the cd to do all of the work for you. You have to take action and face your fears but the cd helps greatly.

From personal experience of over 10 years of trial and error I can tell you the best solution to overcome social anxiety :

*have 1-2 sessions with an NLP practionaire or alternatively purchase cd's with the following NLP techniques on them - timeline therapy, fast phobia cure, parts integration

*read and follow the instructions in Gillian butlers book ''overcoming social anxiety and shyness''

*read and follow the instruction in Paul McKenna's ''Instant Confidence'' book

*Listen daily to the thinkrightnow cd

*get help and support from a cognitive behavioural therapist/counsellor, friends and family, support group


----------

